# People in California, US?



## ashen (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been looking for a support group here in the bay area does anyone know of one? And if not let's make one


----------



## missanxsoc (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't know any free support groups in the bay area, only paid therapy groups. We should make a support group located in the bay area.


----------



## ikkihxe (May 12, 2015)

theres a group in sac that im looking into. you feel like a two hour drive?


----------



## ashen (Mar 25, 2014)

We should make one!
And I can probably make sac actually its an hour from me. Details?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's the Sacramento group. We do one topiced social anxiety discussion per month, and sometimes other SA-support meetups like role playing social scenarios, along with social activity/fun meetups. I'm the organizer so let me know if you have any questions. I'm thinking of making another new people meetup soon as a lower pressure way to introduce people to the group, we've done a few of those before, so let me know what factors might make it easier.


----------

